
How a bug in an obscure chip exposed a billion smartphones to hackers - G8WyaX
https://www.wired.com/story/broadpwn-wi-fi-vulnerability-ios-android
======
bradknowles
This story is from July 2017. Any time-sensitive comments that are made should
be interpreted in that context.

Otherwise, a good story and an important point to review, in case anyone
hasn't already applied this patch.

~~~
G8WyaX
You are right. The story of Sept 2017 is this one: "HEY, TURN BLUETOOTH OFF
WHEN YOU'RE NOT USING IT" [https://www.wired.com/story/turn-off-bluetooth-
security/](https://www.wired.com/story/turn-off-bluetooth-security/) ,
original: [https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/3990994-Armis-WP-
Blu...](https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/3990994-Armis-WP-
BlueBorne-091117-1.html)

